# bekomme apache mit php nicht ans laufen

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe apache2 und php5 installiert.

Allerdings bekomme ich php5 nicht ans laufen.

Ich habe in der /etc/conf.d/apache2 die Zeile bearbeitet:

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5"

Allerdings geht es immer nocht nicht.

In einer Testwebseite habe ich

<?php

echo "bla";

?>

geschrieben allerdings ist dies nicht auf der Webseite sichtbar.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Was siehst du auf der Webseite?

Was steht im Apache Error Log?

Apache neu gestartet?

Was sagt eselect php list apache2?

Endet die Testwebseite auf .php?

Sebastian

----------

## toralf

Und Dein php-script befindet sich auch in /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin ?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Hollowman,

ich sehe halt eine ganz normale HTML Seite.

Halt Hintergrundfarbe, ein java script und Text ist da drauf.

Mehr enthält die Seite nicht.

Und halt im body steht

<?php

echo "bla";

?>

Also hoffe ich das dieses bla irgendwo auf der Webseite auftaucht.

Die Datei heisst index.php und liegt im htdocs Verzeichnis.

-rw-r--r-- 1 apache apache 8712 Feb 14 13:17 index.php

Im error_log steht nix von php.

Ja die Datei endet auf index.php

Apache ist neu gestartet.

eselect sagt:

eselect php list

!!! Error: Please chose one of the following modules: cli apache2 fpm cgi

exiting

Wenn ich das so schreibe

eselect php list apache2

kommt diese Antwort:

  [1]   php5.3 *

Gruss Jörg

----------

## lxg

Gibt es bei Dir unter /etc/apache2/modules.d/ eine .conf-Datei mit PHP im Namen, bspw. 70_mod_php5.conf?

----------

## JoHo42

Ja die gibt es:

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 348 Feb 14 05:24 /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf

Gruss Joerg

----------

## JoHo42

HI toralf,

nein das befindet sich in htdocs.

Muss es denn dort liegen?

Wie spreche ich das den an?

Es soll doch eigentlich in einer normalen Webseite eingebaut werden.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## toralf

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> nein das befindet sich in htdocs.
> 
> Muss es denn dort liegen?

 Nein, aber brings doch dorthin und schon weist Du, ob Apache prinzipiell PHP mag. Denn in dem Fall mußt Du nur noch Apache anweisen, Skripte auch aus einem Nicht-Standard-Pfad *auszuführen* anstelle diese als (Text-)Datei anzuzeigen.Last edited by toralf on Mon Feb 14, 2011 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Bei der Standard-Konfiguration ist es egal wo die liegt, aber mal ganz doof, apache mal neugestartet?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

danke für die vielen Antworten.

Es läuft auf einmal warum weiss ich auch nicht.

Gruss Jörg

----------

